# 23 HP Dixie Mud Motor will be here soon



## Ruger GSP (Oct 2, 2012)

I have not posted in a long time because I moved out of the area, but now I am back close again, and only have about a week before I get my new 23hp dixie mud motor. I got the electric clutch, kinda wishing I would have got the trim/tilt, but didn't. I saw some post about their 23's, and wanted to know what boat you got them on. Trying to get a idea of what mine will do. I have a 1442 weldbilt crawdad.

Ben and the guys at dixie are a great bunch. He will answer any questions you might have about their motors. They seem to be doing pretty well, they are putting out a bunch om motors.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 2, 2012)

I've heard excellent things about their C/S


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 3, 2012)

Ruger GSP said:
			
		

> I have not posted in a long time because I moved out of the area, but now I am back close again, and only have about a week before I get my new 23hp dixie mud motor. I got the electric clutch, kinda wishing I would have got the trim/tilt, but didn't. I saw some post about their 23's, and wanted to know what boat you got them on. Trying to get a idea of what mine will do. I have a 1442 weldbilt crawdad.
> 
> Ben and the guys at dixie are a great bunch. He will answer any questions you might have about their motors. They seem to be doing pretty well, they are putting out a bunch om motors.



I have a 23 dixie all aluminium frame with clutch & trim on a 1542 riveted jon. The trim IS a nice option for sure. I'm seeing bout 21 mph with just me & dog...with 2 people & hunting load bout 18 max. 




_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 3, 2012)

do you think I'll get better with a smaller hull or slower because I dont have the surface area and might sit lower in the water


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 3, 2012)

Long and narrow is always better with mudmotors. Yours should be ok, maybe not ideal, but it'll work.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 3, 2012)

ive also been entertaining the idea of adding a hunt deck. I would not be doing it myself, but if it does come to that I may just sell the hull and buy a new mud hull


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Liprip'r
Do you get any water over the stern when you come to a stop?


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes.  If I just flip the clutch switch when running on plane it'll come over pretty good.  I've learned to slow down gradually to avoid this


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 4, 2012)

thats what ive been told to do, i appreciate the responses, and will try to post results when I get it and get the break in done.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally got the new motor today!! WOW it is fast. Probably too fast. I do need to add pods to the hull to compensate for the weight, but I am very pleased. Ben and the guys at dixie are outstanding guys. I am sure I will be enjoying this motor for a long while. A+ to Customer service, and A+ to the motor.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you are needing pods shoot me a pm.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 18, 2012)

Ruger GSP said:


> Finally got the new motor today!! WOW it is fast. Probably too fast. I do need to add pods to the hull to compensate for the weight, but I am very pleased. Ben and the guys at dixie are outstanding guys. I am sure I will be enjoying this motor for a long while. A+ to Customer service, and A+ to the motor.



What kind of speeds are you getting?  Post some pics of your rig.....


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 18, 2012)

LipRip'r said:


> What kind of speeds are you getting?  Post some pics of your rig.....



I actually havnt GPSed it yet, nor took pics, I will as soon as I can. I believe I am faster than I was with the 20 hp merc, and it is running good through the mud. The boat is a 1442 crawdad so it is real light. I could not be more pleased(other than I wish I would have gotten the tilt and trim.)


----------



## Quacksmaker (Oct 19, 2012)

Ruger GSP I have been kicking around the idea of getting a crawdad boat but dont know of any one who has one and was wanting to know how you liked the boat?


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 19, 2012)

*crawdad*



Quacksmaker said:


> Ruger GSP I have been kicking around the idea of getting a crawdad boat but dont know of any one who has one and was wanting to know how you liked the boat?



I love my boat. I bought it with the purpose of being able to travel easy and get into tight spots. The only thing I wish it had was a thicker bottom. It is a 1442, but it looks a lot smaller once you get in because the bow has a v shape and not squared like most boats. I like the deck in it. I dont have to worry about tripping over the ribs while moving about. The 23 dixie does great on this boat.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 19, 2012)

well I took the boat out today with a gps, (handheld) with two guys a dog all the hunting gear and a dozen floater goose decoys, battery, gun box, full tank of gas. I was at 22mph flat, and that didnt change at all in deeper or shallow water. I believe once I get pods on the back it will increase my speed a little because I will be able to situate my gear a little better. Right now I have to have someone sitting almost on the bow in order to keep the boat from bouncing out of the water. That was also with a pretty strong wind and not to calm of water.

Here are some pics of my rig.


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Ruger GSP (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks i did the camo a few weeks ago, built the trailer myself. the boat alone only weighs 200 lbs or so, so i can remove the motor and all the equipment, flip the boat upside down and winch it over the top of my enclosed trailer with the winch mounted on the front. fold the trailer in half, and go camping/hunting wherever i want.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks good Ruger. Speeds are much better than I am seeing but mine is a ribbed bottom jon boat with a plywood carpeted floor....good deal heavier than yours.


----------

